# GSDCA Nationals



## Samba

Today is National Specialty show. Our morning began with a car that would not start. We got great help from fellow dog show friends.

Just now getting to clean up and dressing after the car fiasco! Missed the Futuries/Maturities I am sure. 

Obedience was held yesterday, I believe. 

Beautiful weather in Topeka!! 

Yesterday's specialty before the National was interesting. We will see what today holds!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Good luck! Want photos!!!!


----------



## arycrest

If anyone is interested, here's a link to Evan Ginsburg's blog he's doing again this year for the SHOWGSD.ORG. One problem is that he often uses the dog's call names and the handler's first names so it's difficult to know who's doing what unless you know something about the dogs or have a catalog. Anyway, he's extremely entertaining, has a great sense of humor, and I've always enjoyed his annual blogs despite not knowing a lot of what he's talking about. 
http://gsdnational.blogspot.com/

According to an email ... you can access the results from this link to a PDF:
http://www.gsdca.org/events/conformation/current-results


----------



## Samba

Obed is tomorrow. Rally today. Went over there to wish all a good run!

Evan's blog is fun. I have often read along. Maturity males going on now.


----------



## ninemaplefarm

From the blog posted:

"Rita excused yesterday's Winner's Dog and Best of Breed, for trying to bite Breauhausen's Legacy II. It was a shame as that is a super dog, except for that problem."

Now, you did see that happen very often.

Also, only 2 Amateur owner to handle entries. Bummer. That is a reason membership is declining....it is a total handler dominated breed.

Ok..enough negative!


----------



## Samba

Awwww Our friend's baby bitch just took 6-9 under Rita! Congrats to Bonnie, Tiff, Jeff! Selena shows great promise.


----------



## Xeph

To clarify, Evan's punctuation was off. Breauhausen's Legacy II is the dog that was excused


----------



## ninemaplefarm

I wish the GSDCA would post results immediately on website like my horse club did!!

Photos always followed before the end of day!!

Can we swing a portion of our membership fee to get that done!! hahaha


----------



## JakodaCD OA

the judge is he talking about Rita Sandell? his blog cracks me up at times


----------



## Xeph

> Can we swing a portion of our membership fee to get that done!! hahaha


Are you kidding? It's September 29th, and I still don't even have my Review for the month *Grumbles*

And yes, Diane, he's talking about Rita Sandell


----------



## Xeph

The bitches in first and third place from 9-12 are bred and owned by Mirada's breeder


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Xeph said:


> Are you kidding? It's September 29th, and I still don't even have my Review for the month *Grumbles*
> 
> And yes, Diane, he's talking about Rita Sandell


Really? I got mine already....you better call your post office!!


----------



## Xeph

There are others all over the country that still don't have theirs, either. This was happening to me in VA too. Getting right sick of it.


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Xeph said:


> There are others all over the country that still don't have theirs, either. This was happening to me in VA too. Getting right sick of it.


Bummer. It's a huge issue too with all the ads for Nationals....

That's not good if all members do not have the issue before Nationals.


----------



## Xeph

> It's a huge issue too with all the ads for Nationals....


Yup....been eagerly awaiting it.

Hoping for more good results for my breeder, maybe that'll make me feel better.


----------



## Samba

Just saw Performance Dog Parade if greats. Makes me teary...love the old ones! 

Recognized at least one from this board.


----------



## Samba

First am bred Ch with SchHIII... Navigator!

Seeing Regina's lovely dogs too...there's Monster Mike!


----------



## Samba

A classic black and tan, masculine male, with smooth balanced motion ... Anne-isles Promise Keeper takes Winner's Dog. A lovely show dog.


----------



## Samba

Winsome's Heiress V Depahl is winner's bitch. Lenny on the lead.


----------



## Xeph

Man, the Fasanos are having a great national. Heard Frank is the new pres, too.


----------



## arycrest

Samba said:


> Just saw Performance Dog Parade if greats. Makes me teary...love the old ones!
> 
> Recognized at least one from this board.


I've only been to one National ... the one in Daytona Beach. 

When they had the Parade of Greats I started crying :teary: when they brought the late, great Leroy Brown out!!! Even at his age he just presented himself in such a dignified manner that you knew he knew that he was the greatest and no dog was better!!! I'd been a fan of his for years and to be able to see that awesome dog in person was so inspiring.


----------



## Samba

Yes, Frank is new Pres.

My friends pup just took Best Pup! 6 mos and 2 days old Selena

Taylor to Diesel puppy


----------



## Xeph

Congrats to Jeff


----------



## Samba

And the beeder of Selena just took Best Bred by with Sexy Chick!


----------



## Samba

Again, congratulations to Jeff!


----------



## ninemaplefarm

DeBruts with Back to Back Herding victrixs...congrats to breeder Lori Nickelson! This year it was DeBruts Dixieland Jubilee!!


----------



## Samba

That is great!! Congratulations to Lori!

We are up early. The Specials are under the hose on a crisp Fall morning getting ready to take the ring. Bitches in their entirety judged first. We will see Grand Victrix and Specials decided for the females this morning.

Lots of big males were working the ring last night. They will show this afternoon, I imagine.


----------



## horsegirl

Samba said:


> A classic black and tan, masculine male, with smooth balanced motion ... Anne-isles Promise Keeper takes Winner's Dog. A lovely show dog.


neat dog in person too- owners are super nice people. My young bitch is by Oscar and out of one of Martha's bitches.. Love this breeding. congrats to all.


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Samba, thanks SO much for the updates!! Keep them coming!! :happyboogie:

We have a club member showing right now and hoping her dog can eventually go Select....fingers crossed for the owner/breeder!


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Does anyone know who went obedience victor/victrix?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Samba

Harmonia's gypsyblack rhythm looking good to me. Lovely black!


----------



## dogfaeries

Our little Junior Handlers from our local GSD club, Emily and Sammy, are there. I got a kick out of Evan's blog when they were mentioned. They are GREAT kids, and have only been showing for barely a year.


----------



## dogfaeries

arycrest said:


> I've only been to one National ... the one in Daytona Beach.
> 
> When they had the Parade of Greats I started crying :teary: when they brought the late, great Leroy Brown out!!! Even at his age he just presented himself in such a dignified manner that you knew he knew that he was the greatest and no dog was better!!! I'd been a fan of his for years and to be able to see that awesome dog in person was so inspiring.


My dogs' breeder loved Leroy Brown sooo much! She has a Leroy Brown grandson who she just adores. He's an old boy now - 11 years old next month.


----------



## Samba

Tried to get Obed results. Show Sec table did not have. Results are supposed to be being posted to GSDCA website currently.


----------



## Samba

Bitch individuals are done. The entire bitch special group back in! Sorting begins.


----------



## Samba

Shannon Canard with Performax atomic Tuco Obed Victrix and HC


----------



## Samba

Gch Eko Lan N EMJS Encore Grand Victrix


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Thanks, Samba!!!!


----------



## Samba

High score In Obed...vickie Buchanan with Getta von der Olgameister. , I believe anyway.


----------



## Samba

Male Specials picking up armbands. Just a few minutes until start.


----------



## Xeph

GV Eli

Brother and sister took GV and GVX this year


----------



## horsegirl

Xeph said:


> GV Eli
> 
> Brother and sister took GV and GVX this year


Eli went Grand Victor? awesome... love those boys by Oscar ( A little partial my CH is an Oscar son out of blondie)


----------



## Samba

Yes, he would have been my pick last year and he made it this year.


----------



## ninemaplefarm

I REALLY, REALLY like Promise keeper! :wub:


----------



## Samba

Promise Keeper is a good masculine male. He is powerful in motion, smooth and easy moving though. He just kept on performing also. 

I like Fletcher also. Thought he might go GV. He was second select. In Canada, I would have given him first, but he was 2nd Select there also. Perhaps next year another try for Fletcher.


----------



## Samba

Twenty Select males.

Bitches, I am not sure. Rumblings about something to do with this. I am not able to decipher what people are talking about.


----------



## Samba

Controversy this year.....at the specialty before the National... WD appeared to have issues. It appeared he tried to bite the judge on his individual. He also made a couple of other questionable moves. Still, went winner's dog. This caused an upset to many.

At the Nat'l Specialty the next day, he was dismissed.


----------



## Xeph

Is there anybody here that can explain the DQ process to me, please? Because according to what I heard, the dog attempted to bite Rita...as per the standard (every standard in AKC as far as I'm aware) the dog *must* be *disqualified*, which, to my understanding, is NOT the same as being *excused.

*As for bitches, 15 were select


----------



## dogfaeries

According to the AKC judges rule book:

_Poorly Trained, Shy and Vicious Dogs
Excuse any dog that will not stand for examination; mark the judge’s book “Excused, unable to examine;” and initial the notation.
Excuse any dog that in your opinion:
• Menaces
• Threatens
• Exhibits any sign that it may not be safely approached or examined in the normal manner.
Signs may include growling, showing or snapping its teeth, and rolling its eyes. Any dog that displays such demeanor is a threat to you and every judge that fol- lows you.

[R] When you excuse the dog, mark your judge’s book “Excused, menacing” or “Excused, threatening” and initial it. A dog so excused shall not be counted as having competed. A dog recorded as “Excused for threatening or menacing” by judges on three occasions will be administratively disqualified by the American Kennel Club (Rules, Chapter 11, Section 8A).

[R] Disqualify any dog that, in your opinion, attacks any person in the ring (Rules, Chapter 11, Section 8A). An attack is defined as a bite or an attempt to bite anyone, including its own handler, without valid extenuating circumstances, for example accidentally biting the hand that is baiting a dog.

[P] Whenever possible, keep the exhibitor and the dog in the ring. Call for the Superintendent and the Executive Field Representative immediately, and fill out the “Disqualification for Attacking” form. As a practical matter, you should carry the form which is available from the Superintendent or the Field Representative.

Be certain to clearly communicate your decision to the exhibitor of the dog using the word “disqualified,” and explain that the dog may not be shown again until it is officially reinstated by The American Kennel Club. As the judge you have little latitude regarding your responsibility to disqualify or not. Refer all questions to the Field Representative.
Mark your book “Disqualified, attacked,” give the exhibitor of the dog a copy of the disqualification form and deliver the original to the superintendent. You may be contacted by the Events Department at a later date for additional information.

Disqualifications for attacking are very serious and different from other disqualifications. The fail- ure to appropriately address a potentially dangerous dog compounds the vulnerability of future judges. Therefore it is of the utmost importance to use the word “disqualified” or “excused”, as appropriate, when dismissing an exhibitor whose dog is vicious or shy._


http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/REJ999.pdf


----------



## Xeph

Dog Selects:
Grand Victor Select 1 CH. EJM N' EKO-LAN'S ELI "Eli"
2 CH. HICLIFF'S FREE & EASY "Fletcher"
3 CH. I'M ALL THAT MATTERS OF EDAN "Kobe"
4 CH. WINSOMES RAY BEARONE V EKOLAN "Ray"
5 GCH. LORIEN'S PATRON "Patron"
6 CH. KARIZMA'S IKE OF EDALE "Ike" (Canadian GV)
7 GCH. BABHEIMS CAPTAIN CRUNCH "Capi"
8 CH. LYLOAK'S FIRST KNIGHT "Knight"
9 CH. DONSTA'S HIGH FIVE "Kobe"
10 CH. AMBER'S RJ OF SCHER-LO
11 CH. SHEBLAND'S GRAYSON CAMAREIGH "Jack" (saw this dog in Canfield....love him)
12 CH. WOODSIDES HIGH VOLTAGE
13 CH. KARIZMA'S CACIQUE OF INQUEST "Dexter"
14 CH. WITMER'S FIOS OF AMBER "Fios"
15 CH. WINSOME'S DESBEARADO "Bear"
16 CH. GOODFELLA OF OH-MY 
17 CH. ECHO-CHAM'S DONATELLO
18 GCH. TRAFALGAR'S FEATURE PRESENTATION
19 GCH. LAKOTA'S HITMAN OF CANTAR
20 ANNE-ISLE'S PROMISE KEEPER

Bitches:
Grand Victrix Select 1 GCH. EKO-LAN N EMJS ENCORE "Encore" Eli's litter sister
2 REGENCY'S POCAHONTAS V KRIDLER
3 CH. JERRWEN'S ASPEN "Aspen"
4 CH. HICKORYHILLS BOW CHICKA WOW WOW
5 CH. WHITSIDE'S THEN CAME ME "Kylie" (Canadian GVx)
6 CH. STONEWALL'S DIRTY LOOK "Lil"
7 CH. HEINERBURG'S GONE WITH THE WIND DEPAHL "Scarlett" (met and love her <3)
8 CH. CAROUSEL FARMS CAPRI
9 CH. KALEEF'S KELLIE V KENLYN
10 CH. D'CANS DIAMONDS R FOREVER
11 CH. LONG'S PEAK GINGER BREAD COOKIE
12 CH. KARIZMAS BETSY VON LOAR KALEEF
13 CH. HARMONIA'S GYPSY BLACK RHYTHM
14 CH. ECHO-CHAM'S DIVINE
15 WINSOMES HEIRESS V DEPAHL

It is my understand that both winner's dog and winner's bitch finished with their national placements.

ETA: Thanks Diane


----------



## DunRingill

Samba said:


> Shannon Canard with Performax atomic Tuco Obed Victrix and HC


Yes Tuco is obed Victor. Very nice dog and handler team. I think Mike was the only other to q in both classes. We were 2 points behind them.


----------



## dogfaeries

You're welcome, Jackie 

I saw a GSD excused earlier this month when I was at the Biloxi dog show. I missed the first part of it, but I gather he wouldn't let the judge examine his teeth. So out he went. The catalog was marked "excused".


----------



## Xeph

Wish more judges would excuse improper temperaments (consistently!!!). It IS in the GSD standard that dogs showing shyness/weak character are to be excused.


----------



## DunRingill

Samba said:


> First am bred Ch with SchHIII... Navigator!
> 
> Seeing Regina's lovely dogs too...there's Monster Mike!


Ha, Navigator wanted to say "Hi" to Mike....ummmm NO! He seems like a nice dog but Mike definitely does NOT like other dogs. 

My husband took Ianna in for the parade.....I wanted to take her in but that would have made Mike crazy. I told Dave just walk her around, she doesn't have to run....at 13.5 she doesn't have to do anything unless she wants to


----------



## ninemaplefarm

What was the name of the dog that went WD in specialty and was later excused? Is it a different fog from the one that was excused for attacking another dog?

On temperament, if you watch the video of breed from Westminster the Winning Bitch is so shy that she tucks her tail and tries to sit and actually pull away when the judge tries to examine her. Her handler had to physically hold her in place. But, nobody seems to care as not one person commented on it. I think she should have been excused but she went on to win. Just as bad as attacking a judge in my book....

Dunringill-Awesome job with your Mike! You guys were so close to having him be OV!!! :wild:

In regard to Promise Keeper, he looks pretty cool! He has his CHIC with cardiac and thyroid added. Would like to see DM. He has a tracking title, TDI, and has been temperament tested.


----------



## Samba

I did not see a dog excused for attacking another dog. For sure, I missed some classes and entries. 

Breauhausen's Legacy II was the dog in question. I was told Rita excused him the next day. I did not see the interaction with Rita.


----------



## Xeph

Breauhausen's Legacy II. Didn't try to bite another dog, he tried to bite the judge.



> On temperament, if you watch the video of breed from Westminster the Winning Bitch is so shy that she tucks her tail and tries to sit and actually pull away when the judge tries to examine her.


That's not exactly what happened. She got zapped by the judge, as did a couple other dogs. I think her reaction was poor, but she was an extremely seasoned show dog, and Jimmy does take great pride in the training of his dogs.

Even with politics, he wouldn't have had the rankings with her he did if she backed off the judge like that with any sort of consistency.


----------



## Samba

Jimmy's male that took umbrage at the exam and was then dismissed the next day for same.


----------



## Samba

I hears Lew is Intersex judge next year. Anyone know dog and bitch judges.


----------



## Xeph

> Anyone know dog and bitch judges.


Cappy Pottle and Helen Gleason


----------



## Guardyan

> Yes Tuco is obed Victor. Very nice dog and handler team. I think Mike was the only other to q in both classes. We were 2 points behind them.


Huge congrats to Regina and Monster Mike! That's a super accomplishment!!!


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Samba said:


> I did not see a dog excused for attacking another dog. For sure, I missed some classes and entries.
> 
> Breauhausen's Legacy II was the dog in question. I was told Rita excused him the next day. I did not see the interaction with Rita.


Ok, thanks Samba!!


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Xeph said:


> Breauhausen's Legacy II. Didn't try to bite another dog, he tried to bite the judge.
> 
> 
> That's not exactly what happened. She got zapped by the judge, as did a couple other dogs. I think her reaction was poor, but she was an extremely seasoned show dog, and Jimmy does take great pride in the training of his dogs.
> 
> Even with politics, he wouldn't have had the rankings with her he did if she backed off the judge like that with any sort of consistency.


No excuse in my book....


----------



## Samba

I remember seeing Ianna doing Obed in Canada at the National years ago. Wonderful work.

I was there with my Novice A girl. I hope you don't remember seeing us. We were good for lots of giggles both runs!!


----------



## Xeph

> No excuse in my book....


Like I said, I thought her reaction was over the top.

That said, I can still acknowledge that a dog is a dog. I'd react if I got zapped too. She's not my cup of tea either way.

To get back to topic, the Fasanos sure walked away with a lot of selects this year.


----------



## DunRingill

Samba said:


> I remember seeing Ianna doing Obed in Canada at the National years ago. Wonderful work.
> 
> I was there with my Novice A girl. I hope you don't remember seeing us. We were good for lots of giggles both runs!!


Wow that must have been, what, Sept 2002? A while ago! That was a great National, 2 of my favorite obedience judges Chuck Bush (who is no longer with us) and Mike Calhoun. I don't remember much of anything from that National, except for showing Ianna....highest scores she ever got!


----------



## Samba

Yes, 2002 sounds about right. Time goes by.


----------



## Andaka

It was great to see old friends and make some new ones at the National this year. Monster Mike and I are old friends, and Bunny and I are new ones. I got to see Lacy (12 1/2 year old Keno daughter) and meet Buzz for the first time. I also got to meet Kayos, but somehow missed seeing Samba this trip. Oh, well. There is always next year.


----------



## Samba

I couldn't find you at all! Next year perhaps! Of course, I saw Tony announcing alot.

Darnell Echols also had two littermates go Select this year! Another set of them in the Selects. wow!


----------

